# Time between cycles for getting big. The facts.



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi guys.

I have been doing alot of research into how much time you really need between cycles and this is what I have come up with....

Number 1 thing it seems is to get bloods for 100% accurate feedback or if not the time on + pct = time off seems a very popular option.

But I have been lucky enough to speak to a few ex top level BB'ers who were happy to talk openly about the matter.

Basically they said obviously get bloods done because everyone is different. But if your in the sport to turn (or attempt) to turn pro etc then spending 16+ weeks off-cylce is a no no and 4-10 depending on compounds etc is enough time for your receptors to clear out enough to respond well to following cycles. I did mention the fact of your own test production and endocrine system and they basically laughed at this and said something along the lines of 'If your in the sport to get to the top you can forget about ever having a natural test production ever again. So what's the point of spending all that time off gear when your not ever going to fully recover from the amounts of gear and time on it. So average 8 weeks is all you will ever need off it. But they said the thing about pro's never coming off is in general BS.

So anyway what's your opinion on all this guys and I hope I have posted a bit of interesting knowledge for anyone who's interested.

Thanks


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Just read some on various forums and the experienced guys seems to be saying 4-8 weeks aswell.


----------



## dorianweights (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah i'd have thought 4-8 weeks to be about right. after a point in your cycle your gains will slow right down and this is where people should come off for a while, but people normally stay on longer to 'solidify their gains', whereas in actual fact just dont want to come off. a 4-8 week break here would refresh the receptors enough to get gaining again allowing for more progress, but do little to help natural test production. i guess this is the sacrifice you make it you want to make a career of bb


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

dorianweights said:


> yeah i'd have thought 4-8 weeks to be about right. after a point in your cycle your gains will slow right down and this is where people should come off for a while, but people normally stay on longer to 'solidify their gains', whereas in actual fact just dont want to come off. a 4-8 week break here would refresh the receptors enough to get gaining again allowing for more progress, but do little to help natural test production. i guess this is the sacrifice you make it you want to make a career of bb


Another way maybe is half the time of your cycle for example 10 week cycle=5 weeks off starting 1 day after pct. 12 weeks = 6 weeks etc. I've been wondering if shorter cycles are better than longer though for example 10-12 week cycles with 4-8 weeks off instead of 16+ weeks cycles because your body may respond better to shorter cycles but more often than longer cycles less often. What do you think about this?

Thanks


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i dont think u will ever get an answer everyone will agree on mate

same as asking how much should you take , some will say little some will say lots, same as what gear some will short cycles with quick acting stuff some will go for longer cycle and longer acting stuff

theres people on here who have done a 6 week short course to people who have been on years none stop and some who will never come off.

i think it all depends on ur age what u want out of it and how it affects YOUR health and YOUR body

most people will take advice see how it works out for them and weigh up the risks of going longer (more gear) asses and then give it a try and see how they respond if it goes well they will do it again and keep pushing the boundries

basicly in short some will do 1 cycle a year wilth loads of time off and some will do 1 cycle which lasts years and years and never come off

its all down to u pal


----------



## Ben Stiller (Nov 24, 2011)

One of my bodybuilding friends is a vice Mr. Universe from Holland. He said the basic set up for most bodybuilders at the top level he knew was about the same: AAS 6 weeks on 4 weeks off, HGH year round. I am sure that would change somewhat pre contest. Also saw a recent picture of Jay Cutler at the US Nationals. He looked much smaller, so I am guessing he took a longer break. I remember reading about Kevin Levrone as well in the past going totally off and using AAS only in prepping for a major competition. There are pictures on the net of Kevin singing with his band in the same year he competed in the Olympia looking 'normal'. Powerlifting guru Louie Simmons talked about his steroid use in 'bigger, better stronger' and said he has been on for 28 years straight, switching only between more anabolic and more androgenic steroids. Finally I know one female Ms. Olympia personally and she has been using primo for the last 24 years non stop. In short: it tends to differ I guess...


----------



## dorianweights (Sep 14, 2011)

live2liftt said:


> Another way maybe is half the time of your cycle for example 10 week cycle=5 weeks off starting 1 day after pct. 12 weeks = 6 weeks etc. I've been wondering if shorter cycles are better than longer though for example 10-12 week cycles with 4-8 weeks off instead of 16+ weeks cycles because your body may respond better to shorter cycles but more often than longer cycles less often. What do you think about this?
> 
> Thanks


I've just come off a course which went on too long (around 20 weeks), when to be fair the gains stopped before even the 10 week mark, and I stayed on because I wanted to finish dieting. 8 weeks out from that, i've just finished running a short second PCT, so giving it another week or so then getting my bloods tested again. I dont expect to be fully recovered, but to be honest I've felt better coming off this time round than I ever have before. Physique has suffered a bit (the dreaded period where you somehow manage to lose weight and get fatter simultaneously!!), but not too much. I'm sure I could go back on in a weeks time and gain well, but i'm siding with caution and staying off for at least another month or 2. So for the next 2 months the physique will be going backwards and it got me thinking if i'd stayed on half as long, i'd have made almost the same gains, and I would be back on by now, making more gains.

I've got access to gear that i'm 100% sure about, so in future im going with high dose 4 week short estered cycles, with no long clearance times after the last jab, and no long drawn out pct's or time off. straight in and straight out with the gear, nice and easy. not overjoyed at how many jabs im going to have to do as opposed to enanthate cycles, but i reckon my gains this year are going to be better than ever before!


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Good reply's guys and yea I agree it all comes to personal opinion same as everything else I guess


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the time off = time on thing is just bro science to be honest. Know a few people who have recovered from cycles within a month of PCT. Obviously everyone is different mind you.

Im tempted to try a PCT in the new year, get bloods done and see how I am. Been on in some capacity for a year


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

as noted by Big A, a former IFBB pro on another forum... and its the best advice i've ever followed: only get off cycle if your blood tests require it... otherwise, time off is time where you are not improving...

so, my "base" is 2g of test, and 1.6g of anabolics; my "cycle" is 150mg of oxys/day month on month off; have done this for going on 8months, and best shape of my life.. and had 4 blood tests so far, not one out of the normal range on liver enzymes or cholesterol or triglycerides or PSA, and I'm over 40...


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

i find that i can grow just as much off aas as i can on them, but don't be mistaken into thinking i'm not taking anything. high dosages of hcg, clomid, proviron, gH and most notorious for my growth i'd say igf. thats when i up my doses on my insulin growth factor the r3 veriety. i'm a firm believer in you take as much time off as you do on. thats my 2 cents...


----------

